# 2010 Bugatti 16.4-Veyron: SANG BLEU!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Simply Stunning...




















> Supercars are the fastest cars in the world. Reviews the specifications and price of the latest car and see the most exotic cars on the market. These new sports cars are really fast, very expensive & they will blow you away.
> 2009 Bugatti 16.4 Veyron Sang Bleu
> 
> The latest Bugatti model that won the worldwide acclaim in the year 2009 is the Bugatti 16.4 Veyron Sang Bleu. The founder of the Bugatti Company is Ettore Bugatti who started manufacturing cars in Alsacian town of Molsheim in 1909. Today's year is its 100th anniversary and they are selected as one of the featured marques at Pebble Beach Concours D'Elegance.
> ...


----------



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

never been a fan


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

6 Brit said:


> never been a fan


Me neither. :dunno:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

They should have added like 100 more horsepower


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Aside from the fact that it is so insanely fast and a technological marvel, it really doesn't do much for me as far as styling is concerned. It looks like an egg that got stretched horizontally. :dunno:

I'd honestly say that driving an Audi R8 is probably more fun on regular streets than the Veyron. In fact, even on a track the R8 is likely more fun. In most cases, could you ever truly floor a Veyron anywhere, even on most tracks? It's just too much...

That being said, I love seeing the Veyron on Top Gear. Jeremy Clarkson just loves the thing...


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

The car represents an "automotive masterpiece" inside and out. It has more power than a NASCAR and as much comfort as a Bentley and will blow the doors off of just about anything with 4 wheels. 

I've been up close inside and out on one at a local car show and it is simply... magnificent.


----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

Reminds me a bit of the Lola GT, which was an early ancestor of the Ford GT40. While Bugatti's current accomplishments are impressive, to claim any relationship with the original firm is pure nonsense.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> They should have added like 100 more horsepower


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd take this over the Veyron any day...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:






Ryan... said:


> I'd take this over the Veyron any day...


Damn right broski


----------

